# Butler, PA.



## Howard Gordon (Nov 24, 2018)

Mark your calendar.  Always a great, mid-winter show!


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 8, 2018)

I can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Dec 8, 2018)

Fantastic bike show,,,,i will be looking for BMX parts or bike parts in bunches .My number is 412 716 4956 if you need me to bring anything,,I have Schwinn krate bikes to trade if needed.,,,,,,,Everyone is welcome to visit the Bicycle Heaven Museum before or after the swap and is only 45 min away.


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 8, 2018)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Fantastic bike show,,,,i will be looking for BMX parts or bike parts in bunches .My number is 412 716 4956 if you need me to bring anything,,I have Schwinn krate bikes to trade if needed.,,,,,,,Everyone is welcome to visit the Bicycle Heaven Museum before or after the swap and is only 45 min away.




Well worth the trip!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomadmax (Dec 9, 2018)

Is this a good one for people interested in 60s-90s road racing bikes?


----------



## dogdart (Dec 10, 2018)

Nomadmax said:


> Is this a good one for people interested in 60s-90s road racing bikes?



Anything and everything can and does show up


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 15, 2018)

My wife and I are expecting out first born at the end of this month, if we're feeling ambitious we will make this a family trip!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 19, 2018)

Is anyone planning to attend Butler that may be coming from the Columbus, Ohio area? 
I purchased a bike over there hoping to make a pass through on my way to Butler but seller is occupied in that time frame.


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2018)

Howard, thank you for the invite and the Christmas card !      Catfish


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 19, 2018)

catfish said:


> Howard, thank you for the invite and the Christmas card !      Catfish



Fine gent' that man Howard Gordon.


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes always a good show ,nice to get out some of my Hoppys that day too. May wheel in my 26 inch Hoppy mans version.Who knows its a long winter here in Ohio.LOL


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 30, 2018)

jungleterry said:


> Yes always a good show ,nice to get out some of my Hoppys that day too. May wheel in my 26 inch Hoppy mans version.Who knows its a long winter here in Ohio.LOL


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 8, 2019)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 926323



love your hoppy bike terry . you got all the good suff on it ,and its a 26 in. one too    from bicycle larry


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 10, 2019)

Anyone know if there are still swap spaces open? 
I'm thinking I may have to rent me a trailer and fill'er up!


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 11, 2019)

Jeff tries to accommodate everyone, but may ask to squeeze together if more space is needed. Don't forget about my open house the day before. Eat, drink, and check out my bikes.All invited. Thankyou, Howard.  724 205 8172


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 11, 2019)

Yes I believe he makes space for everybody .


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 14, 2019)

So...it looks like there's going to be a blizzard Saturday and Sunday of the swap weekend. Would Jeff re-schedule if the weather is horrible?


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 14, 2019)

What blizzard???News to us. Date is set. Thankyou.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 14, 2019)

You might want to check the weather. Saturday night and Sunday morning in Ohio 5-8 inches.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 14, 2019)

yes it is working its way in ,to early to tell .will keep watching for sure.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes looks like it could be a. Ad weather weekend but still can change . Will see  done it


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 16, 2019)

Any previews as to what is coming?


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 17, 2019)

Mother Nature is bring snow to the swap:

https://www.aol.com/article/weather/2019/01/17/blockbuster-storm-northeastern-us-weekend/23645222/


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 17, 2019)

rfeagleye said:


> Mother Nature is bring snow to the swap:
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/weather/2019/01/17/blockbuster-storm-northeastern-us-weekend/23645222/




Hey amigo stay in home cause the cold weather may AFFECT your (Pretty face & Voice )stay home please don't WORRY We gonna make it sure attend the B.show and not only that We going enjoy & looks the table by table. & talk with the Vendors!!! so my best advice for you is make a big Pot of chicken soup and stay warm...... jijijijijiji......


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 17, 2019)

Oh Oh oh and by the way Thanks for your Positive & Negative comments and have a bless day.....


----------



## JOEL (Jan 17, 2019)

You should all come to sunny Indiana instead!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 17, 2019)

JOEL said:


> You should all come to sunny Indiana instead!




Yeap Yeaaaaappppppp maybe there is Summer.....jijijijijijijijijiji.......


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 17, 2019)

Yeah, it is a bummer, but the weather isn't cooperating this year. Hope everyone gets there safe!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 17, 2019)

rfeagleye said:


> Yeah, it is a bummer, but the weather isn't cooperating this year. Hope everyone gets there safe!






Thanks.......


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 17, 2019)

yes  Ohio weather can be terrible specially by the lake (lake affect snow )looks like hoppy will stay safe at home .Really needed to get out to see some bikes .Have a safe trip everyone see you in the spring .


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 17, 2019)

Hopefully the snow holds off but it doesn't look good!


----------



## Sven (Jan 18, 2019)

https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/butler-pa/16001/hourly-weather-forecast/335345

*8 to 12 inches possible*


----------



## Kstone (Jan 18, 2019)

I never believe the weather out here. My family is from CT and theres photos of me as a little nugget on a 5 foot snow bank. Now that's snow. We dont get much snow out in western pa. So I'll believe it when I see it.

That being said, driving to Butler from our place isnt a hop skip and a jump, so if the roads are slick...I'm gunna choose life and stay home.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 18, 2019)

Just got out of the hospital with a quarter size kidney stone taken out,,no storm or stone will stop me,,i will be at the swap,,Looks like snow starts early after noon so leave early get a room or a ride to Howards ,,the snow should be over on Sunday by morning so when the show is over roads should be good to go home   ,,,,,,,,,,,,get on them bikes and ride


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 18, 2019)

.







BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Just got out of the hospital with a quarter size kidney stone taken out,,no storm or stone will stop me,,i will be at the swap,,Looks like snow starts early after noon so leave early get a room or a ride to Howards ,,the snow should be over on Sunday by morning so when the show is over roads should be good to go home   ,,,,,,,,,,,,get on them bikes and ride







Hope you feel a lot better my dear friend Graig morrow......


----------



## bicyclebuff (Jan 19, 2019)

quarter size kidney stone craig ,you sure it wasnt a bike part??? lol,take care bro,Mark in ohio


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2019)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Just got out of the hospital with a quarter size kidney stone taken out,,no storm or stone will stop me,,i will be at the swap,,Looks like snow starts early after noon so leave early get a room or a ride to Howards ,,the snow should be over on Sunday by morning so when the show is over roads should be good to go home   ,,,,,,,,,,,,get on them bikes and ride




You are definitely"Hardcore". I bet you have the stone attached to a string and wearing it around your neck...
Hope you feel better and find whatcha looking for


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 20, 2019)

Good morning ,please send pictures of the meet ,we got hit hard last night here in ashtabula ,6 inches plus drifting snow ,wind still very strong too.going to spend the day cleaning it up.


----------

